# Revamp...



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

Just spent a few minutes revamping the lazylarrywoodworks.com.au web site…

From now on, the site will only have Lazy Larrys for sale.. I have removed all superfluous pages and also the cutting boards etc are no longer on that site…

Why?

I am returning to my roots… Lazy Larrys… As you can see you have a variety of designs from which to choose… and if you want something a little different… send me a drawing and If I can do it I will give you a price…

Hope you all go and have a quick look … please let me know what you think…


----------



## closetguy (Sep 29, 2007)

Your link doesn't work.


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

Now it does…


----------



## ArcticTroy (Jan 5, 2010)

What ecommerce tool are you going to use? It's great that you are getting back to your roots. You have a great line of products and I am sure you'll do well focusing like this.


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

looks good , larry .

i'm number 2995 ,

in case you wonder ?


----------



## BritBoxmaker (Feb 1, 2010)

3000 and counting!


----------



## pommy (Apr 17, 2008)

Mate they are cool but were do i put my parasal now with no hole in the the lazylarry LOL….....


----------



## Woodwrecker (Aug 11, 2008)

3013 and going.

Looks Good Larry !


----------



## ellen35 (Jan 1, 2009)

Looks good… I do miss those cutting boards, though!
Ellen


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

Looks fine Larry except I would drop the part about still learning. Its much better buying a product made by the old (or young) master.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Very nice Larry It's direct and shows the product right off the bat . It helps to have wonderful products.


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

i went to it larry…but geez i didnt see my number….....i think i will be number 1…lol…..hey…back to your roots…i like it…if it works then its good…..


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

i went again …3026 this time…do i get a stripped shirt with my number on it…...my arms are help up…i confess i didnt do it…....


----------



## gfixler (Feb 21, 2009)

Beautiful Lazy Larrys on your site! Quite a selection of styles, and all solid designs.


----------



## joew (Apr 22, 2008)

no 3045 i wish my site looked as nice. Did you build your own site?


----------



## LateNightOwl (Aug 13, 2009)

3055 

Looking good! It is a nice, clean design that complements your Lazy Larrys. I hope you sell them as fast as you can make them.

You might want to add that "Browse" button you mentioned on your "About" page. 
"Shopping Cart" is not usually where one goes to shop, but the place to click to finalize purchases. (Hope that makes sense.)

The measurement conversion widget is handy for international customers. I wonder if you can find a currency converter as well. That would be handy also.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

I would think it would be a good idea to have all of you designs for sale, not just what you have in inventory. You can turn them out as fast or faster than they can order)


----------



## Maveric777 (Dec 23, 2009)

3071 Whoo Hooo! Ha! Ha!

Good looking site Larry. Wish I didn't have tools to buy or I would have to snag that Celtic Lazy Larry you have for sale. That little bad boy is "Sweet"!!!!


----------



## nailbanger2 (Oct 17, 2009)

3090 , a nice round number! You better beef up your sales force, Larry. Things are looking a little slow….. in Siberia!


----------



## sandhill (Aug 28, 2007)

Nice cutting boards I love your designs.


----------



## Ken90712 (Sep 2, 2009)

3130 baby! Nice web site Lazy Larry….. I'm thinking My next visit to a lLumberjock should be to down under!


----------

